# Insecticides!!!!



## Barkerbp88 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hopefully I'm in the right section with this question. Recently bought a new home late last summer. Previous owner tried to over seed the bermudagrass with a "healthy" dose of tall fescue. 
One of my other issues are ants!! I live in upstate SC, when this weather heats up it seems like ants pop up everywhere. With my 3 year old daughter loving to be outside. I want to try to clear up the ants as much as possible. With that all being said, what are some suggestions from you guys to treat ants? Granular or spray, spot spray, I'm open for anything. 
Thanks


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Start here.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Talstar Xtra is what you want and it's granular. Put it down 3-4 times a year.


----------

